# Northwestern Documentary in Media (2014)



## Redmoon34 (Mar 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone on this thread applied to this program?


----------



## lavender (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Redmoon34, 

I applied to this program. Have you received any news for far?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 19, 2014)

I had a Skype interview on Monday.  It was rather short... only 6 mins! The interview was with the program director Debra Tolchinsky, Kyle Henry, and Spencer Parsons.  I wasn't as eloquent as I would have liked, but overall I think it went fine.  

Were you contacted for an interview as well?  Good Luck too!


----------



## lavender (Mar 19, 2014)

Same thing here! My interview was about 10 minutes with Debra Tolchinsky, Kyle Henry, and Spencer Parsons. I think it went well...
We should hear soon as they notify applicants by the end of March/early April. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 22, 2014)

I was accepted to the program today! Top choice! No email or word on financial aid.


----------



## lavender (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations Wildcat!!!!  I'm also in!


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats lavender!!!   Will you be attending?


----------



## September (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi guys, did you get an email notification or else?
I'm still waiting for mine to come in.


----------



## Redmoon34 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi September,

There was no email notification.  You have to log in the application portal to see if a decision has been rendered. 

Good Luck!


----------



## September (Mar 26, 2014)

Redmoon34 said:


> Hi September,
> 
> There was no email notification. You have to log in the application portal to see if a decision has been rendered.
> 
> Good Luck!


 
Thank you Redroom34. I just checked, no any decision being rendered yet..
Hope I can get in. 

Thank you again.


----------



## lavender (Mar 26, 2014)

September said:


> Thank you Redroom34. I just checked, no any decision being rendered yet..
> Hope I can get in.
> 
> Thank you again.


 

Good luck September!


----------

